# RR: 119. Ravel: Piano Concerto in G



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Michelangeli, Gracis (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1957)










2.	Argerich, Abbado (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1967)










3.	Zimerman, Boulez (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1994)










4.	François, Cluytens (cond.), Paris Conservatoire Orchestra	(1959)










5.	Argerich, Abbado (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1984)










6.	Collard, Maazel (cond.), Orchestre National de France	(1979)










7.	Rogé, Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1982)










8.	Bernstein (piano & cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1959)










9.	Haas, Paray (cond.), Orchestra National de l'ORTF	(1965)










10.	Bavouzet, Tortelier (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(2010)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Michelangeli, Gracis (cond.), Philharmonia Orchestra	(1957)
2.	Argerich, Abbado (cond.), Berlin Philharmonic Orchestra	(1967)
3.	Zimerman, Boulez (cond.), Cleveland Orchestra	(1994)
4.	François, Cluytens (cond.), Paris Conservatoire Orchestra	(1959)
5.	Argerich, Abbado (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1984)
6.	Collard, Maazel (cond.), Orchestre National de France	(1979)
7.	Rogé, Dutoit (cond.), Montreal Symphony Orchestra	(1982)
8.	Bernstein (piano & cond.), Columbia Symphony Orchestra	(1959)
9.	Haas, Paray (cond.), Orchestra National de l'ORTF	(1965)
10.	Bavouzet, Tortelier (cond.), BBC Symphony Orchestra	(2010)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

